# my Juwel Rio 180



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2007)

Hi everyone, this is my 180L, planted with anubias, java fern and tiger lotus. The layout was planned with two things in mind, my 6 Sterbai Cory's and big plec who really appreciate some sand to play in and the fact that i dont have a lot of spare time to spend on maintenance. This has been maintained for about 14 months now with weekly 50% water changes and EI Fertalisation. Lighting is T8 at 2.5WPG and co2 is through the Dennerle Classic Line Pressurised system.

















[/code][/url]


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Aug 2007)

lovely tank! what a lovely angel fish too James! I had to get rid of mine cos they ate all my riccia!

I see what you mean about your pleco digging, thats my only worry about putting one in, I dont think i will. Its a shame, I used to keep them and I miss them.


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2007)

Great tank!  Love the 'wall' of Anubias and java fern, really contrasts with the Nympheae.  I hardly noticed the big group of panchax and platies at first.  Very nice.


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Aug 2007)

Fantastic mate, i can't believe you have created such a delightful tank with so few species, stunning! It's a true testiment to your aquascaping talent and that angel is beautiful.


----------



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2007)

Thanks guys, the plec's digging is solely confined to the sand though, as i said he does't harm the plants at all. it's cool to watch him bulldozering the sand from one side to the other. i wouldn't ever get rid of him. i cant wait to get him in the 400L i'm getting soon. a sand pit is a must i think!

The panchax are great for a planted tank as you can squeeze more fish into the tank without it looking crowded. the only time they come down from the surface is when the flake sinks.

as to the aquascape it's made a lot easier when you have way too many plants and aren't restricted at all. it was a place of stick it together, step back and assess then tweak until your happy.

thanks for all your comments.
James


----------



## Maximumbob (28 Aug 2007)

Beautiful tank!!

I have Golden panchax in my planted tank too.  They love it in there.. they were actually playing in my ET last night


----------



## ulster exile (28 Aug 2007)

That is stunning!

The impact of your tank and the colour and vibrancy of it all makes me feel like I've been slapped around the face!

Wow.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Aug 2007)

Not bad, James.


----------



## James Flexton (29 Aug 2007)

thanks for the replies. i bought some new plants today. unlabled and i dont know what they are. i have just checked tropica and they're not on there. i'll get a pic up tomorrow buy basically it's a stem plant, 15 or so stems over 2 pots, sort of like cabomba but more compact and finer leaves (if you can call them that). almost fluffy in appearance and bright green in colour.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Aug 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> thanks for the replies. i bought some new plants today. unlabled and i dont know what they are. i have just checked tropica and they're not on there. i'll get a pic up tomorrow buy basically it's a stem plant, 15 or so stems over 2 pots, sort of like cabomba but more compact and finer leaves (if you can call them that). almost fluffy in appearance and bright green in colour.



Sounds like Mayaca fluviatilis.


----------



## James Flexton (30 Aug 2007)

just google imaged that and looks spot on. it's doubled in size already.

thanks george and thanks again for saturday i had a great time.


----------



## zig (30 Aug 2007)

Yeah I remember this tank  nice photos as usual jimbooo.


----------



## James Flexton (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks Zig, long time no speak hope your well mate. I'm finally online at home so should be able to contribute more from now on. Right, off to AE now to spend some Â£Â£


----------

